# work around for this forum



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Here is the work-around to post new topics if you wish.

Go to "new content" to see the new content. Once at the bottom of the page, where you would see "next unread topic" or back to "tractor talk" or whatever, click on the "chit-chat" or whatever.









Once at THAT page, you can click on the next "tab" back from that ground to get to the category in which it was.









Viola, you can click on whichever category you prefer; can click on that and open a new topic.

This is more of a test-run for my own 'cuz I run junk equipment at home too and need workarounds for most of my stuff too. Don't know that it's worth it just to make a post, but there it is.

Mark


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Additionally, you can open up the filters on your "new content" search to encompass more topics so that it will get you to the group you wish to make a new post in. IE, you may have to click "past month" or "past 2 weeks" instead of "content I have not read".


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice find Mark!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Once you have clicked onto the "view new content" You then can click on the little icon to the right of that button, and it pulls up a navigation box that shows all categories.


----------

